# An eye-popping 20% of U.S. residents abandon English at home



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

One in five in the U.S. don't speak English at home, immigration report says - Washington Times

Arabic and Urdu - the national language of Pakistan - among the fastest-growing.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Silly me, I thought English was the Universal language!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

At this rate may have to move to China, at least they know English


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mwhartman said:


> Silly me, I thought English was the Universal language!


The last time I went to Washington DC, I couldn't understand ANYONE. I was the only big ******* speaking English! When I'm in the US and no one speaks English I start speaking loudly and over-enunciating my words while pointing and waving my arms around. It doesn't work but makes me feel better then I take my money and go elsewhere. The real treat is that there usually is a nice group of ladies from the "fly over states" who giggle and wink at me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I bet those numbers are conservative. It was computed using census info. When you add in all the illegal immigrants that didn't respond to the census the 20% will go up quite a bit.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got news for you...
That's because 2 in five came here not knowing English in the first place. I've noticed a trend that people who want to come to America and be a part of what makes America great are the ones who adopt English early and fast. Those that come to leach and sponge reject our traditions, customs, national holidays, our language - and LARGELY OUR LAWS.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I remember the stories that my Grandfather and Dad told us about the first Slippy that came through Ellis Island in the early 1900's. Papa Slippy made it the "law" in his household that no one spoke the language from the Old Country without first communicating in English. He wanted so dearly to be an AMERICAN. English was First and the Old Language was saved to remind the young people about the good cultural things but always the second language. 

They all either Served and or Fought to make this Republic GREAT. I was the first Slippy to neither serve or fight and sometimes that fills me with regret. I will never dishonor my ancestors and those who decided to come to the US to make a better life for themselves as well as do their part to help make the US Great. 

I have nothing but disdain for those who come here and do differently.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I remember the stories that my Grandfather and Dad told us about the first Slippy that came through Ellis Island in the early 1900's. Papa Slippy made it the "law" in his household that no one spoke the language from the Old Country without first communicating in English. He wanted so dearly to be an AMERICAN. English was First and the Old Language was saved to remind the young people about the good cultural things but always the second language.
> 
> They all either Served and or Fought to make this Republic GREAT. I was the first Slippy to neither serve or fight and sometimes that fills me with regret. I will never dishonor my ancestors and those who decided to come to the US to make a better life for themselves as well as do their part to help make the US Great.
> 
> I have nothing but disdain for those who come here and do differently.


Same story here. Grandpa Inor even changed his last name to be more American. (How much more American can you get than my last name?)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Same story here. Grandpa Inor even changed his last name to be more American. (How much more American can you get than my last name?)


And I bet you didn't get picked on because of your odd middle name.. Inor *The* Terrible!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My people came from Scotland...into Canada (Nova Scotia - New Scotland)and down to Maine... We are proud of our History...but we are Americans 1st. 

I think Gaelic was an easy language to move away from..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When my Gramps came over he refused to learn the American way of speech.

He was from England.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

My ancestors were already here to meet and greet yours. I still think in Mandan sometimes but not often anymore.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

100 years ago nearly half of the people in America didn't speak English at home. In many parts of the country, 70 plus percent of the population spoke German at home.

This is nothing new.

Heck 700 years ago, not a single American spoke english at home.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

English is the world's business language, it really doesn't matter which language people speak in their own home, as long as they speak enough for school, work and everywhere else it is required.

Our kids speak fluent English at school but at home, it's Russian, Ukrainian and Mandarin. In addition, they take Mandarin on the side for more practice, I'll be taking it next year as well..

The more languages you know, the better for your future job prospects.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The percentage is higher than that if you include Ebonics.


----------

